# Smoked fish in the kitchen oven



## wyogoob

You don't need a smoker to make good smoked fish. Here's how:

*Kitchen Oven Smoked Fish*

*2 lb - fish fillets, skin on*
*1 qt - water*
*1/4 cup - salt*
*1/4 cup - brown sugar*
*1 tbsp - liquid smoke*

*Prepare fish:*
*Using a stiff brush, scrub the slime off the skin, and then rinse the fish*
*Fillet the fish, leaving the skin on*

*Brine:*
*Mix ingredients with 1 qt of water*
*Add additional salt, if necessary, until an egg will float in the brine*
*Soak fish, covered, in brine for 8 - 24 hours, depending on thickness*
*Remove from brine and lightly rinse in cold water*
*While warming up the oven, allow fish to drain and then pat dry*

*Cook:*
*Spray no-stick cooking spray on oven racks*
*Use cookie sheet or aluminum foil below fillets to catch any drippings*
*Cook at 200°- 215° overnight, 6 hours or more, depending on thickness*

Notes: 
If you use the "float an egg" method it doesn't matter how long you soak the fish after the initial 8 to 24 hours in the brine (depending on the fillet thickness) it won't get any saltier.

Remove the rib bones from larger fish. I leave them in small trout, grayling, smelt, and Cisco.

On thicker pieces, stir the fish up some half way through the soak.

See options below for variety.
Optional: Substitute the brown sugar with honey, pancake syrup, or maple syrup.

Optional: Add lemon, orange, or apple juice to brine at a rate of 4 tbsp per quart.

Optional: Add white wine, soy sauce, and Tabasco or Worcestershire sauce at a rate of 3 tbsp per quart.

Optional: Add spices like onion powder, garlic powder, white pepper, chili powder, or ground bay leaf at a rate of 1/8 tsp per quart of water. Bring brine to a boil and then let brine cool before using.

Optional: When fish are done, set oven to Broil for a few minutes to brown the fillets. Don't overcook.


----------



## MeanGene

Wow sounds good. I think I'll try this with a 2-1/2 lb. Salmon fillet I have in the freezer, since I don't have a smoker and love smoked salmon. I'll let ya know how it works. One question though. I love spices, would adding multiple items from the "Optional" list ruin it or make it better. ie: worcestershire, white wine, onion, garlic, pepper.


----------

